# Aluminum Foil vs. Butcher Paper



## imjackb (Jun 12, 2017)

Recently read an article that talked about some nasty stuff that could leach out of Aluminum Foil when it is used in direct contact with meat while cooking.  My question: Can Butcher Paper be used as a direct replacement for foil during the smoking process?  The only place I have seen it used so far is on one of the video recipes for Beef Brisket. Thanks


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 12, 2017)

IMJACKB said:


> Recently read an article that talked about some nasty stuff that could leach out of Aluminum Foil when it is used in direct contact with meat while cooking.  My question: Can Butcher Paper be used as a direct replacement for foil during the smoking process?  The only place I have seen it used so far is on one of the video recipes for Beef Brisket. Thanks


Yes, no, maybe...

Can you use it to wrap a brisket or butts while in the smoker?  Yep, but you can't depend upon it to salvage the juices from either.

You can wrap a brisket or a butt in BP before you place it into a cooler to rest and hold for a while, but you need to make sure you have something absorbent in the bottom, it'll leak.

Can't use it to seal a pan...


----------



## imjackb (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

